# Hello from Scotland



## happysaz133 (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey all!

I'm new  some of you might know me from other animal forums, I'm part of quite a few! Anyway...

My name is Sarah, I am 20 years old and I absolutely love animals. They are my life! I own two rescue cats...

Well here's my baby boy Lucky. He appeared in our garage in 2004 during a huge storm, and of course, we let him stay. He was terrified of us. During the next week he kept appearing and gradually, after I gave him food, he started to trust me. His fur was brown and yellow with dirt, he had fleas and ticks, and he was a bag of bones, so starving. He also only had one ear. So when he trusted us enough, we took him to the vet to get him checked out. The vet couldn't tell his age as he has no teeth, well, he has 2 at the very back of his mouth, but he couldn't tell by those. He also had Feline Chlamydia, which was blocking his eyes with fluid and nasal tubes too. The vet believes her was abused in his last home so badly. He hated all men at first. Now he will trust my Dad and my Uncle but any other men he is still wary of. Basically he was in a state! We reported it to the Cats Protection, and no one had reported him missing, so we decided we would keep him. We had him neutered, and then we had to get him clean. After several baths, he turned into a black and white boy! We named him Lucky, but since then, he's been rather unlucky! He was attacked by a Labrador, who pinned him in a corner of our garage and bit him over and over again. Luckily the vet stitched him back up, only for the same Labrador to do it to him only a few months later. Since then we've kept him pretty much indoors. He's also suffered from bladder infections twice, first time he was close to dying, but now we've discovered its a medical condition and he's on special food for life now. Anyway, despite ALL this he is the most lovely little chap, and I admit I do baby him. But he loves it! Honestly 









Next there's Rigsy. Rigsy is a 6 year old female tabby cat. We got her age 5 weeks after she was abandonned with her mother and 3 siblings on the moors in November. When they were found the mother and 2 kittens had already died, but Rigsy and her brother survived. We had just lost a tabby so we took Rigsy while her brother went to thenice secretary lady at the vets. They have incredibly different personalities, her brother (Thomas) is friendly, cuddly, and just wants to be with people all the time, whereas Rigsy is the opposite. She has never been a 'people' cat, she much prefers to do things in her own way and on her own terms. She sat on our laps for the first time last year, we were so proud! She loves to be stroked, but if we dare pick me up we pretty much get ripped to shreds. But she's still a pretty little puss. She has Feline Alopecia, but it doesn't bother her. She's had it around 4 years, it is starting to grow back, she has stubble 









We also have Todd the greyhound:









Breagha the greyhound:









Rosie the rabbit, Gizmo the guinea pig:









And Smudge the guinea pig:


----------



## meebo (Mar 9, 2008)

*Welcome*

Welcome.. you're nice person.. i've love to have lots of pet just like you


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Sarah... Welcome to the Cat Forum! You have a beautiful group of animals. Poor little Lucky had a hard time, but I'm sure he's happy now.  He's so lovely! :luv


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute pets


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, what a zoo!
Great to see another Brit here. (I'm a soft southerner ).


----------



## happysaz133 (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi there all! You are very welcoming


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to you and the Fur Gang


----------



## Blossom (Mar 5, 2008)

Hello & welcome to the forum. Your kitties are gorgeous, Lucky is beautiful. Look forward to hear more about your furby crew.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What beautiful kitties! I must admit I'm partial to the guinea pigs, too. The one with longer hair is just a stitch.


----------

